# DIY War Bridle.



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm interested in trying to make a war bridle just for the sake of trying something new with my horse. Does anybody know how to make the ones that are just in the mouth? I've tried googling, but haven't come up with much besides pictures. It wouldn't be a regular method of riding so please don't beat me with a stick over it, just changing up the norm a bit. Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, what I call a war bridle is different....I think if you google "leather bit " you may come closer to what you are thinking. Let us see when you get it done!!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

you are thinking of a Meroth leather bit that can be used without a bridle.

a war bridle is a single rope/cord that goes through the mouth and up around behind the ears. not used for riding but only for leading.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also think you're talking about something different that what I know a war bridle as. I make a a war bridle just by configuring a lariat rope, in sort of a figure 8 pattern so that it goes over their poll and also over their nose, with the hondo at their throat latch.
This is a pretty severe set up with a lot of bite. I only use it on really rank horses that I can't control any other way. 

Here is a picture I found online showing how I was taught to configure a war bridle:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

And I think of something else than all above mentioned ideas when I hear "war bridle":


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

karliejaye, the picture you brought up is what I'm thinking of. Sorry, got confused I guess! Guess google didn't help me decipher that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try googling Indian Hackamore.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

or google 'Meroth bit' or 'Stark Naked Bit'. that will bring you up exactly the bridle-less bit you are trying to look up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

enh817's pic is what I call a war bridle. You can make one in a pinch if your horse is out and you don't have a halter but find a stray strand of rope (did that last week). Works like a charm.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Karliejaye's pic is what I think of as a war bridle. Enh's is what I call a slip noose halter. I used to have one made of braided hay strings I used to catch a stubborn mare in the pasture. She'd run away from a nylon halter, but I could wad up the hay string one and hide it in my pocket. She never did catch on.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's another version, a noseband with rings that criss cross under the jaw. It works on a scissor action on the nose.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

That's my problem though. I don't know how to tie the loop through the mouth. I tried like a simple tie like tying tennis shoes and he wouldn't stop chewing until it fell out.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

The Stark Naked Bits look really interesting! I may look into getting one of those. Wish I could try it first before I bought it though. What if my horse hates it?!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i have a Stark Naked bit and have tried it a few times on my mare even though our riding training was put on hold for a year due to chiro issues and letting her mature more. she didn't mind it when i put it on her those few times. i will be using it with a bridle when we do our first rides with it as the maker suggests, but after that we'll be 'naked'.

i believe they are only $30, so if your horse doesn't like it it's not a huge amount of money. and they are gaining popularity so selling it on used if it's not working for you wouldn't be too difficult i think.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Tiffanys Braided Tack on Facebook makes Indian War Bridles and a lot of other cool bitless options that you might be interested in.


----------

